# '15 IN SF Bronson Kessinger (9/8/2014)



## Jason Svoboda

*
Small Forward*
Corydon (IN) Corydon Central
*AAU: *Spiece Indy Heat

*Ht:* 6'8"
*Wt: *210 lbs

*Profiles:* 247 | ESPN | Rivals | Scout


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Indiana State, IUPUI, IPFW here watching Spiece Indy Heat 2015 Ft. KJ Walton, Bronson Kessinger, Derrick Smith— Jake Stanbrough (@WCE_JS) April 20, 2013


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bronson Kessinger has heard from Butler, Tennessee, Boston College, Evansville, Xavier, IUPUI, Illinois St., Stanford, Indiana St., & IPFW— Trevor Andershock (@INBBallSource) June 15, 2013


----------



## Bluethunder

Andershock reporting that he has now received an offer from us.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some brief notes from the Adidas Invitational yesterday in the supporting members forum. 

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?27043-More-Adidas-Invitational-Notes


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Offered by Illinois State today per his AAU coach.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

I dont see anything posted Jason.....am I missing something?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Patriot_Sycamore said:


> I dont see anything posted Jason.....am I missing something?



It's a embedded Twitter post. If you're at work, it's possible they are blocked like they are at mine.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Took unofficials to Evansville and Western Kentucky last month. According to 247, he has made 3 visits to WKU now.


----------



## krwilson2

His game seems to always be moving toward the basket...Renn like with maybe a little bigger frame


----------



## BudDawgII

Talked to some ole buds at the Aces /Butler game last week.  Talk on the street is that both ISU and UE are high on this kid but that Western KY quite possibly has the inside track as of now!  Stay tuned----


----------



## BankShot

BudDawgII said:


> Talked to some ole buds at the Aces /Butler game last week.  Talk on the street is that both ISU and UE are high on this kid but that Western KY quite possibly has the inside track as of now!  Stay tuned----



We lost a 2002 6'4" G from Austin, IN (Anthony Winchester) to the* Hilltoppers*, after he had echoed a preference for ISU following an unofficial visit with an Austin HS teacher. ISU shoddy recruiting was the cause of Winchester's loss back then. BTW...he had a great career in Bowling Green. He's now the HC @ Scottsburg HS...Tony Bennett's old stomping grounds!

Austin HS #'s:
http://www.wkusports.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/winchester_anthony00.html

Hilltopper #'s:
http://basketball.realgm.com/player/Anthony-Winchester/Summary/20412

I'll put $$$ on Kessinger headed SOUTH, not NORTH, unless ISU has an *influential voice* bouncing around the woods of Harrison County.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BudDawgII said:


> Talked to some ole buds at the Aces /Butler game last week.  Talk on the street is that both ISU and UE are high on this kid but that Western KY quite possibly has the inside track as of now!  Stay tuned----



He has visited WKU 3-4 times so I would imagine this is spot on. That said, WKU took quite a few similar players this last couple cycle so he'd likely be sitting behind 2 guys. His path to least resistance regards to PT is best at ISU, Evansville and then WKU. Would imagine he'd be behind Simmon's boy at UE.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bronson is averaging 19.8 ppg and 8.9 rpg. Has has offers from us, Evansville, Illinois State, IPFW, IUPUI, Western Kentucky, UNC Greensboro and Kennesaw State. There have been some tweets saying his is up to 6'8" now as well. The Purdue 247 analyst is still predicting him to go to Western Kentucky.


----------



## BudDawgII

Jason Svoboda said:


> Bronson is averaging 19.8 ppg and 8.9 rpg. Has has offers from us, Evansville, Illinois State, IPFW, IUPUI, Western Kentucky, UNC Greensboro and Kennesaw State. There have been some tweets saying his is up to 6'8" now as well. The Purdue 247 analyst is still predicting him to go to Western Kentucky.



Alot of positive talk about this kid!  Wish we could keep him here in either ISU or UE but he definitely has options!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Update on Bronson: http://www.ny2lasports.com/article_one.aspx?articleid=1917


----------



## Bluethunder

Was at the Hulman Center for todays game. 

Probably the worst home game of the season to come watch.


----------



## BudDawgII

Bluethunder said:


> Was at the Hulman Center for todays game.
> 
> Probably the worst home game of the season to come watch.



Exactly---this kid is the kind of kid we need to be going after!  Wonder what he thought about our inside game and big man play?  We will be lucky if he ever comes back!


----------



## Southgrad07

Bluethunder said:


> Was at the Hulman Center for todays game.
> 
> Probably the worst home game of the season to come watch.



Yeah not a real great one for him to come see. Hopefully this was done on his own on an unofficial and not planned by the staff. If the staff planned for him to be here over the WSU game then there's nobody to blame but our staff for that lol Anybody could of told you after losing a heartbreaker to the best team the conference there was going to be a huge drop off in atmosphere playing against the worst team in the conference.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Named to the IBCA Junior All-Star team. 

http://www.indystar.com/story/recru...unior-all-stars-ryan-cline-kj-walton/6897751/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bronson's AAU coach Jim Reamer said Indiana State and Illinois State were planning on seeing him today.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Recent offers include Toledo and Bradley.

Drew Messmer and Eric Gardner of 247 Sports both made "crystal ball" predictions stating Bronson would be a Sycamore. Gardner had previously felt WKU was the lead school for him.


----------



## Bluethunder

Article from last summer stated that he speaks with Lansing by phone about every other day.

Reel him in coach, reel him in!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

A quick blurb on Bronson from the Adidas Invitational.

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?32563-2014-Adidas-Invitational-News-amp-Notes


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Watched him twice again yesterday. Posted my thoughs in the Adidas Invitational news and notes thread.

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthr...News-amp-Notes


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Article on Kessinger from the Adidas Invitational.

http://www.news-sentinel.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20140711/SPORTS/140719961


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dunk from Adidas Invitational. Happens to be dunking on Seth Adelsberger.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Per his AAU coach, looks like we'll get the last crack:


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> Per his AAU coach, looks like we'll get the last crack:Don't know anything about him but you have to like the fact that we are LAST on his list.


----------



## Bally #50

I have no idea why that ended the way it did. It shows it was entered like a normal post.


----------



## Bluethunder

Dear Lord I hope we land this young man.  Would really, really enjoy watching him in BLUE for the next four years!


----------



## Southgrad07

I know the staff has made this kid a top priority for a long time. If we don't land him then we can start the whole ISU is being blackballed in recruiting theory. lol I agree with bluethunder though, he would be a really nice player for us to land.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

As mentioned in a couple other threads, Toledo is now full unless they have someone leave. Wonder if Kessinger even still takes a visit there. Most folks here in the state believe this is an Indiana State/Ball State battle anyhow.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> As mentioned in a couple other threads, Toledo is now full unless they have someone leave. Wonder if Kessinger even still takes a visit there. Most folks here in the state believe this is an Indiana State/Ball State battle anyhow.



If it comes down to US and them... hell, if we lose him to a p***-ant, podunk REGIONAL campus...  we've got history, tradition and LARRY!

State is CLOSER to Corydon than muncee...   Culturally, Terre Haute is more similar to Corydon than muncee...


what's in Muncee???


----------



## Southgrad07

Give me Kessinger and Smits in 15 and call it a day! Teague is an excellent option as well if Kessinger doesn't come, or if one of our SF or PF leave. I would like to see at least 2 of those 3 wearing Sycamore blue next season.


----------



## Coach '72

If it's between us and BSU, it's a no-brainer.  BSU has several incoming and young players that are similar to his game; pretty crowded position for PT.  He has a better chance here because of the graduation of Gant and the need of 4's and 5's.  WKU is where his father went, but they just recruited Ky all-state players.  I would really like to see us get the young man.  We need a full-court press on this one.  I hope he realizes his chances and our desire for him here at ISU.  Best recruit for us.  Hope we do not miss out.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Coach '72 said:


> If it's between us and BSU, it's a no-brainer.  BSU has several incoming and young players that are similar to his game; pretty crowded position for PT.  He has a better chance here because of the graduation of Gant and the need of 4's and 5's.  WKU is where his father went, but they just recruited Ky all-state players.  I would really like to see us get the young man.  We need a full-court press on this one.  I hope he realizes his chances and our desire for him here at ISU.  Best recruit for us.  Hope we do not miss out.



Agreed! In addition to the two all-state kids, Western Kentucky also has a 7 footer that got some starts last year. Plus they have two juniors this year that played major minutes that will likely be anchors so he'd be in a mix of 4-5 guys to get minutes at the 4-5 spots. Ball State is even more clogged with 7 guys that would be playing in the post when he showed up.

For pretty much any big in the 2015 class, we are the path to least resistance for early playing time.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Well, certainly don't like the change here. Looks like Toledo is out as we all figured.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Well, certainly don't like the change here. Looks like Toledo is out as we all figured.

The only thing that really changed was us getting moved up.  The dates of the other visits didn't change.  With Toledo being dropped, if he hadn't changed our date he would have gone a long time between visits, which would have made a comparison harder.  I would have made the same change he did if i was in his shoes.  It is a possibility he just wants the decision over as soon as possible, could already be leaning one way or another. 

All that said,......really hoping he picks State.  If he goes somewhere else it will hurt.


----------



## Coach '72

Agreed- I think he wants to get it over with, and sit back and enjoy is Sr. year, I would.  I think he probably has a good feeling, and I hope he feels the same way I am hoping.  I'm sure he has done his homework.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Taking his official visit this weekend.


----------



## Bluethunder

We better role out the red carpet and pull out the big guns.  If this young man doesn't walk away from this weekend feeling a whole lot of love from State then we really dropped the ball.


----------



## Bluethunder

Will announce decision tomorrow!!!

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Southgrad07

Bluethunder said:


> Will announce decision tomorrow!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!



That likely means something good.. hopefully! Would be a nice get for us.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Exciting news. Hopefully he liked what he saw this weekend at Indiana State. 

Landing him has been one of Lansing's priorities so I'm sure Greg would be very happy if he chose to be a Sycamore.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'm sure Greg would be very happy if he chose to be a Sycamore.



As would I.  That kind of news would make my whole week!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2015 Corydon (IN) & UA Grind F Bronson Kessinger will announce his college choice around 10:45 AM Monday at his HS. https://t.co/Y86ICnydyP— Jeff Rabjohns (@JeffRabjohns) September 8, 2014


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> As would I.  That kind of news would make my whole week!



Well, personally I think he is going to be a Sycamore. 

The path to quick playing time is in Terre Haute and Coach Lansing (and myself) have made him a priority. Saying that in jest, but I can damn well bet no WKU or Ball State fan has seen the kid play more times in person during the AAU season than I have. Hell, you drove from Ohio to watch him play to boot. That has to be worth something, right?

But anyway, it just makes sense. Big Red in Big Blue has a much nicer ring to it than Big Red in Big Red. That just sounds ridiculous. Looks like we'll have our answer in less than 12 hours.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Well, personally I think he is going to be a Sycamore.
> 
> The path to quick playing time is in Terre Haute and Coach Lansing (and myself) have made him a priority. Saying that in jest, but I can damn well bet not WKU or Ball State fan has seen the kid play more times in person during the AAU season than I have. Hell, you drove from Ohio to watch him play to boot. That has to be worth something, right?
> 
> But anyway, it just makes sense. Big Red in Big Blue has a much nicer ring to it than Big Red in Big Red. That just sounds ridiculous. Looks like we'll have our answer in less than 12 hours.



I would assume that he committed to Coach and Lansing told him to go home and announce in front of his friends.  Or he wanted to. The staff can't say anything about him anyway.


----------



## Bluethunder

Got him!!

Several people just tweeted that Kessinger has committed to the Sycamores!! :thumbsup::sign-logo::sign-leaf::sign-gosycamores:


----------



## BlueSycamore

Cordyon (Ind.) Central forward Bronson Kessinger (2015) announced that he has committed to play for Indiana State. @ny2lasports— Trevor Andershock (@INBBallSource) September 8, 2014


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tip of the hat to Justin Gant who hosted Bronson this weekend.

Gant came from the same AAU program as Bronson and both were coached by Jim Reamer.


----------



## Jim R

I got an email saying Kessinger committed to Indiana State!  :smile:


----------



## bent20

Very exciting. Thanks for the email alert.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

http://ny2lasports.com/article_one.aspx?articleid=2379#sthash.7WcV09vH.uxfs


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Welcome Bronson !!


----------



## 4Q_iu

*from the Trib-Star*



Patriot_Sycamore said:


> Welcome Bronson !!



http://www.tribstar.com/sports/cory...cle_dd4a6a4c-3786-11e4-966a-0019bb2963f4.html

Congrats and Welcome Bronson!


----------



## rsperge

thank you Coach Lansing, this is great, Southern Indiana kid,  great JOB  wheeling him in. Sounds too good to be true/!!!!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Glad you are here Bronson!  You will look great in the Sycamores blue and white.


----------



## Bluethunder

Really excited by this commitment!  Young man will get serious minutes next year and with his work ethic and toughness he will contribute.  We talked all summer about our need for post players and we got an outstanding one.  Have seen him play the past two summers and came away more impressed after each game.  Kid will be a crowd favorite too.

Excited to see what he does his senior year.

Been in a good mood all day after this news broke.


----------



## Coach '72

A great job by the coaches and a great decision by the young man.  He was able to see the opportunity he has in front of him and I was very impressed by his play.  Now we just have to get him signed on in November.  We don't need another McIntosh.  If we could land the big boy from Kansas I would consider this a great recruiting year.  6'8" and a 6'9" player in the same year with what we have coming back as far as perimeter players, I would say we could be in for the run.  Just remember your attitude will determine your altitude.  Congrats to both sides. I give a 2-thumbs up.


----------



## ISUCC

Excellent news! Welcome! Another addition from Harrison County! Levi Taylor, on the CC team, is from North Harrison, same county


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


>

The kid looks pretty good in blue, eh?


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Bronson, welcome to Indiana State. Sycamore fans are thrilled with your commitment.


----------



## treeman

Great get by the coaching staff! Seems like lansing is consistently getting good recruits. Now lets see who is gonna fill that last scholarship opening


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Welcome to our newest Sycamore.  Think you will do really well playing for the Indiana State Sycamores. There will be a few more fans from up this way watching you as you play your high school senior year.


----------



## TreeTop

Welcome Bronson!

GO STATE!

See you at the Paradise Jam in 2015!


----------



## bluestreak

Great signing! Roll Trees!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluethunder

Never noticed this before, but if you click on the picture to the side of the article and enlarge it,....is that who I think it is sitting up on the top row on the right side of the bleachers? Lol.

http://www.fortwayne.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/SE/20140711/SPORTS/140719961/0/SPORTS07


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bronson attended the scrimmage. During the second period, Lansing called him down and talked with him as the guys were playing. Got lots of fistbumps and dap from the guys. Looks like he'll fit in nicely.

Also saw him handing out with the basketball players at the football game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Officially a Sycamore. Today was the beginning of early signing period and Bronson's LOI was signed, sealed and delivered!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Join us in welcoming Bronson Kessinger (Corydon, Ind.) to the Sycamore Basketball Family! pic.twitter.com/gdpFWwszuC— Hoops Archive Account (@ISUHoopsArchive) November 12, 2014


----------



## SycfromBirth

Welcome BK!


----------



## Bluethunder

Huge Welcome to Bronson.  Cannot wait to see him in the MVC!


----------



## Bluethunder

Write up from one of his first games this season.

http://www.corydondemocrat.com/Arti...-228170.114125-Dunks-treys-loft-Panthers.html


----------



## Bluethunder

Nice double double for Bronson

http://www.corydondemocrat.com/Arti...125-Neither-consistent-yet-Panthers-roll.html


----------



## sycamorebacker

He had 18 and 10 in a loss at New Albany.


----------



## southernindianaballer

I have seen him play a few times.  He is going to make an impact for ISU - nice recruit!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bronson hurt his knee during his game the other night. Our staff was in attendance. I have not seen an update on the injury but hopefully it is not serious.


----------



## Fife

Watched Kessinger for the first time last night at the PSC Holiday Classic in Tell City.  He was aggressive in the paint; dunking under pressure a couple of times.  Made it look easy.  He made some good passes too.  Defense was good but no blocked shots.  Actually he sat most of the fourth quarter because CC was way ahead.  If you want to come to Tell City and see him play, his next game is tonight at 7:15 central time.  CC should easily win this game too. The championship game is Tuesday, December 30th at 7:15 central time at Tell City High School.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Fife said:


> Watched Kessinger for the first time last night at the PSC Holiday Classic in Tell City.  He was aggressive in the paint; dunking under pressure a couple of times.  Made it look easy.  He made some good passes too.  Defense was good but no blocked shots.  Actually he sat most of the fourth quarter because CC was way ahead.  If you want to come to Tell City and see him play, his next game is tonight at 7:15 central time.  CC should easily win this game too. The championship game is Tuesday, December 30th at 7:15 central time at Tell City High School.



Fife...  I see Corydon Central won by 2.  How did Kessinger look?  Must have been a good game?


----------



## krwilson2

Jason Svoboda said:


> *
> Small Forward*
> Corydon (IN) Corydon Central
> *AAU: *Spiece Indy Heat
> 
> *Ht:* 6'8"
> *Wt: *210 lbs
> 
> *Profiles:* 247 | ESPN | Rivals | Scout



How, "6'8"," are we talking here?


----------



## Fife

I went to the first game against Forest Park... didn't get to go to the two point game against South Spencer. I will be going to watch the championship game tonight... Corydon Central vs Crawford County.


----------



## Fife

My program for the 2014 PSC Holiday Classic has BK listed at 6'7"?


----------



## Fife

The Corydon Central  Panthers easily won the championship game of the PSC Holiday Classic.  BK played a solid game... made some nice passes when he was covered up.  With just a few minutes left in the game he made a great move to the basket and slammed it with ease... crowd went wild.  Ready to see him play for us next year.


----------



## TreeTop

With all due respect...

I don't give a f*** what his height is today.  Let me know next year. 

In high school, there's no difference between 6'7, 6'8, and 6'9.


----------



## krwilson2

Your disregard is noted 

My curiosity is whether the frames being added to the team as comparable to some of the size that is on the rosters of other teams.  And while I agree that the difference between the measurements you described above a minimal at the high school level, those two inches (or in some cases more) do matter....albeit not until he puts on the white and blue against guys who are 6'9".   

Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## BlueSycamore

Looks pretty tall here............


----------



## Jason Svoboda

krwilson2 said:


> Your disregard is noted
> 
> My curiosity is whether the frames being added to the team as comparable to some of the size that is on the rosters of other teams.  And while I agree that the difference between the measurements you described above a minimal at the high school level, those two inches (or in some cases more) do matter....albeit not until he puts on the white and blue against guys who are 6'9".
> 
> Happy holidays to everyone!



I've seen him play AAU multiple times and standing next to AAU teammate Derrick Smits his 6'8" looks legit. Smits was listed at 6'10"-7" and Kessinger always looked to be 2-3 inches shorter. Also saw him next to several other targets this summer listed at his height and they were all eye to eye.


----------



## TreeTop

krwilson2 said:


> And while I agree that the difference between the measurements you described above a minimal at the high school level, those two inches (or in some cases more) do matter....albeit not until he puts on the white and blue against guys who are 6'9".
> 
> Happy holidays to everyone!



Good point.


----------



## Gotta Hav

And with all due respect to the height conversation, I'm more concerned about what we do to his physique (muscle mass) after he gets the Blue and White.  Is Bronson #41?

Geez.  If that's him, he looks more muscular than anyone on our current team.   Wow.  

Of course, when Khristian Smith arrived, he looked pretty robust too....but alas, our ability to tone down mass vs. building it up...is just what we do with our MBB players.  Another example is Kitchell, his body looks exactly the same now as it did 5 years ago...and I want to say, even Brenton Scott looks less physical today, than how he looked in HS.   And this is not my imagination running wild either.  

I hope #41 is Bronson, cause he looks already looks like a D1 player.....of course, our Weight Lifting and work out regiment, that is more for suited for toning a Cross Country runners body will correct that.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gotta Hav said:


> And with all due respect to the height conversation, I'm more concerned about what we do to his physique (muscle mass) after he gets the Blue and White.  Is Bronson #41?
> 
> Geez.  If that's him, he looks more muscular than anyone on our current team.   Wow.
> 
> Of course, when Khristian Smith arrived, he looked pretty robust too....but alas, our ability to tone down mass vs. building it up...is just what we do with our MBB players.  Another example is Kitchell, his body looks exactly the same now as it did 5 years ago...and I want to say, even Brenton Scott looks less physical today, than how he looked in HS.   And this is not my imagination running wild either.
> 
> I hope #41 is Bronson, cause he looks already looks like a D1 player.....of course, our Weight Lifting and work out regiment, that is more for suited for toning a Cross Country runners body will correct that.



Yep, that's Bronson. He does already have a D1 body.

If you go back to post 31 in this thread and view the video, you can see him from this Summer. After the dunk you can see him walk down the floor. He is definitely our 4 of the future.


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yep, that's Bronson. He does already have a D1 body.
> 
> If you go back to post 31 in this thread and view the video, you can see him from this Summer. After the dunk you can see him walk down the floor. He is definitely our 4 of the future.



I just hope our performance this year doesn't discourage him and other recruits from coming. I assume our coaches keep in touch with him regularly to keep him pumped up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> I just hope our performance this year doesn't discourage him and other recruits from coming. I assume our coaches keep in touch with him regularly to keep him pumped up.



His LOI is already signed so he is a Sycamore as is Rickman.

The 2016 recruits is who it could effect but all the staff needs to do is let guys know if they come in and can produce, they're going to see the floor. I don't think you could say anyone but Brown (sorry SSOM) and Scott are guaranteed PT next year.


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


> His LOI is already signed so he is a Sycamore as is Rickman.
> 
> The 2016 recruits is who it could effect but all the staff needs to do is let guys know if they come in and can produce, they're going to see the floor. I don't think you could say anyone but Brown (sorry SSOM) and Scott are guaranteed PT next year.



Smith


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


> His LOI is already signed so he is a Sycamore as is Rickman.
> 
> The 2016 recruits is who it could effect but all the staff needs to do is let guys know if they come in and can produce, they're going to see the floor. I don't think you could say anyone but Brown (sorry SSOM) and Scott are guaranteed PT next year.



Can't you also back out of LOI


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> Smith



PT yes, I should have stated starting. Unless he improves his shooting, I'd actually think about having him be a 6th man again.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> Can't you also back out of LOI



Not really. You can request it to the school, but they'd have to release you which most won't. So the player would sit for a year and then transfer and unless the NCAA waives the transfer rules, you'd sit a second year for that. This is to protect schools from dealing with this sort of thing -- players wanting to leave because a team isn't doing well.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Regarding Bronson, height, etc...

He can play.  When making evaluations coaches look at many things (I know I'm preaching to the choir).  Ball handling, foot speed, jump speed, ability to shift shot in air and still have accuracy - for BK's sake his evaluation would likely be up to 12' out, is the blockout habit yet, defensive competence and confidence (CC), and I could go on... But basically, some factors offset a weakness and some enhance a strength, etc.   An inch or two can mean little if other facets of one's game are strong.
I know this...  BK has a nice first step, his handling skills for his size are quite strong, confidence is there in a quiet manner, quick jump, fundamentally strong, has ability to alter his shot with accuracy (can play against taller guys and still score).  Will he dominate?  maybe - maybe not.  Will he be an impact - I thinks so - simply because his fundamentals are there.  It will be interesting to see how he gets utilized...  he can stretch a small 2 guard with jump shot and drive.  He can play inside offensively, but defense "might" be a challenge for him inside.  At 6'7" or 6'8" he has some skills that many teams would want for his height.  Generally, the 6'8" player for ISU is a power position, I mean that generally, there are exceptions.  I think it's fair to assume he will be 6'8" upon enrolling...  Good luck Bronson!  Welcome to the Forest!


----------



## 4Q_iu

southernindianaballer said:


> Regarding Bronson, height, etc...
> 
> He can play.  When making evaluations coaches look at many things (I know I'm preaching to the choir).  Ball handling, foot speed, jump speed, ability to shift shot in air and still have accuracy - for BK's sake his evaluation would likely be up to 12' out, is the blockout habit yet, defensive competence and confidence (CC), and I could go on... But basically, some factors offset a weakness and some enhance a strength, etc.   An inch or two can mean little if other facets of one's game are strong.
> I know this...  BK has a nice first step, his handling skills for his size are quite strong, confidence is there in a quiet manner, quick jump, fundamentally strong, has ability to alter his shot with accuracy (can play against taller guys and still score).  Will he dominate?  maybe - maybe not.  Will he be an impact - I thinks so - simply because his fundamentals are there.  It will be interesting to see how he gets utilized...  he can stretch a small 2 guard with jump shot and drive.  He can play inside offensively, but defense "might" be a challenge for him inside.  At 6'7" or 6'8" he has some skills that many teams would want for his height.  Generally, the 6'8" player for ISU is a power position, I mean that generally, there are exceptions.  I think it's fair to assume he will be 6'8" upon enrolling...  Good luck Bronson!  Welcome to the Forest!



I spoke to a good friend who saw the PSC final, in his honest opinion; Kessinger looked good but the corydon PG was the best player on the floor; believe he said the name is weissman...   apparently the weissman kid is a helluva golfer, supposed to play for ISU_Muncee next year...


----------



## southernindianaballer

4Q_iu said:


> I spoke to a good friend who saw the PSC final, in his honest opinion; Kessinger looked good but the corydon PG was the best player on the floor; believe he said the name is weissman...   apparently the weissman kid is a helluva golfer, supposed to play for ISU_Muncee next year...



Yup - Wiseman can shoot the 3 ball....  ya know though...  Corydon Central vs Crawford County in championship game is much different than say...  Corydon Central vs South Spencer...  the two best teams in the tourney were in the same bracket (Corydon/South Spencer) and had a two point game.  I think BK's talents were not needed greatly in the championship vs Crawford County as it was a blowout.  I would say it is possible that Wiseman looked to be the best player on the floor that game.   BK was the best player in the tourney by far though - as he was keyed on defensively.  Corydon is a solid team and Wiseman is a good player.  I think he has hit 7 3's in a game recently, likely due to a successful inside/out game using BK as the catalyst on the inside.  BK handles the ball a fair amount, too.  Did not know Wiseman can play golf.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

I hope #41 is Bronson, cause he looks already looks like a D1 player.....of course, our Weight Lifting and work out regiment, that is more for suited for toning a Cross Country runners body will correct that.[/QUOTE]

I hope your kidding.....you know the program we use? See them in the weight room?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Patriot_Sycamore said:


> I hope your kidding.....you know the program we use? See them in the weight room?



Nope, he is serious... It's one of those token things he and BankShot use to always like to talk about. They talk about because they want a bunch or slow meat heads on the floor. No, I really don't know why they talk about it. They actually sit in the stands - look at the guys and decide this shit. So I wouldn't waste your time.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Yup - BK already has some bulk.  Nice thing about him is if his outside shot improves a tad (and it should) then he becomes a legit 2-4 player that can create some nice match up problems.  His first step and foot speed are decent enough.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

My opinion for what it is worth.......give me 3 or 4 6'6 to 6'8 guys who can run, shoot, bang for boards and give a good defensive effort and I will forget ever trying to attract the 6'9, 6'10 etc. who almost always slow you down and never seem to get much better along the way.  A Valley coach can make a pretty good living with the slightly smaller guys year after year.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Patriot_Sycamore said:


> I hope #41 is Bronson, cause he looks already looks like a D1 player.....of course, our Weight Lifting and work out regiment, that is more for suited for toning a Cross Country runners body will correct that.



I hope *your* kidding.....you know the program we use? See them in the weight room?[/QUOTE]

I believe you really meant to say "I hope you're kidding..."   

And to answer your two questions, the answers are no and no.

Now let me ask some questions. 

How much did the diameter of JO's biceps increase, after being on "the program" for five years?  

Do you have any spreadsheets to show that #13 went from being able to Bench Press 60 pounds, to let's say being able to Bench Press 80 pounds in that time frame?

While other teams in The Valley seem to stay strong, or get stronger as the season wears along, it always appears we're weakening.

And how much can we attribute our consistent late season losses to 'the program'?


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Nope, he is serious... It's one of those token things he and BankShot use to always like to talk about. They talk about because they want a bunch or slow meat heads on the floor. No, I really don't know why they talk about it. They actually sit in the stands - look at the guys and decide this shit. So I wouldn't waste your time.



And speaking of Meat Heads, and I'm really upset with having to waste my time saying this, but talking smack and trash about someone who is unable to defend their thoughts, ideas, and opinions on this board is unfitting of good sportsmanship.

I'm all for a discussion, and trading jabs, insults and barbs, but when the other person can't defend themselves, well you're just being a despot.   In Vigo County terms, that's called being a bully.

So take the unpleasant, negative and/or insulting things that you say to or about someone, especially a SP opponent that can no longer blog on here, and pack it where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Didnt mean to offend the grammar police......


Do you have the statistics or from not only our team, but the Valley teams who are apparently getting swoll while we shrivel or are you just eyeballing it on TV? Have you called the strenght and conditioning staff and asked what they are doing? Have you visited them and seen what is going on?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*'15 IN SF Bronson Kessinger (9/8/2014)*



Gotta Hav said:


> And speaking of Meat Heads, and I'm really upset with having to waste my time saying this, but talking smack and trash about someone who is unable to defend their thoughts, ideas, and opinions on this board is unfitting of good sportsmanship.
> 
> I'm all for a discussion, and trading jabs, insults and barbs, but when the other person can't defend themselves, well you're just being a despot.   In Vigo County terms, that's called being a bully.
> 
> So take the unpleasant, negative and/or insulting things that you say to or about someone, especially a SP opponent that can no longer blog on here, and pack it where the sun doesn't shine.



Oh you mean Weave who I talk to at games and on e-mail on the regular. Yeah he took that personally. Hell, I posted it thinking he would never see it... Come on, like he doesn't still read these threads. I had an e-mail to me by 8:30 am. Defend himself? Come on man, I didn't say anything I wouldn't say to him or you in person. If you really took that personal - well, then okay...


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

*How close to JO were you when measuring his biceps his freshman year and senior year? Or was this done via television also.....*


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gotta Hav said:


> And speaking of Meat Heads, and I'm really upset with having to waste my time saying this, but talking smack and trash about someone who is unable to defend their thoughts, ideas, and opinions on this board is unfitting of good sportsmanship.
> 
> I'm all for a discussion, and trading jabs, insults and barbs, but when the other person can't defend themselves, well you're just being a despot.   In Vigo County terms, that's called being a bully.
> 
> So take the unpleasant, negative and/or insulting things that you say to or about someone, especially a SP opponent that can no longer blog on here, and pack it where the sun doesn't shine.



Actually I invited Fred back via email after his temporary ban was up. Basically told me to pound sand. He then got the mass email this Summer when we were trying to raise funds for the new uniforms and he responded with "I haven't been a member of your website for almost 6 months. Please update your records to avoid wasting my time."

His absence is of his own decision.


----------



## blueblazer

That's Fred, I talked to him last home game and couldn't t get a commitment from him to rejoin.....Fred is a huge Sycamore fan, has been for 40 plus years, regardless of his status on this forum, he is a very loyal Sycamore


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Actually I invited Fred back via email after his temporary ban was up. Basically told me to pound sand. He then got the mass email this Summer when we were trying to raise funds for the new uniforms and he responded with "I haven't been a member of your website for almost 6 months. Please update your records to avoid wasting my time."
> 
> His absence is of his own decision.



Somehow we, and the board, will have to carry on. Such a loss......:sad:


----------



## Gotta Hav

Patriot_Sycamore said:


> Do you have the statistics or from not only our team, but the Valley teams who are apparently getting swoll while we shrivel or are you just eyeballing it on TV? Have you called the strenght and conditioning staff and asked what they are doing? Have you visited them and seen what is going on?



Geez...how many x's do I have to say 'NO"?

And speaking of eyeballing on TV....LOL....I doubt if there are many on here, who have traveled as much as I have, to watch the Trees.

Drive from Fort Wayne to Terre Haute and back to Fort Wayne mid-week, and go to work the next day....try those shoes on for size.

And where to do you drive from, some where in Vigo County?

And speaking of strength and conditioning, we basically have two 6" 10" Seniors who are averaging what....what 2.7 rebounds/game.  

So tell me again how the strength and conditioning program is working  for us.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Bluethunder said:


> Somehow we, and the board, will have to carry on. Such a loss......:sad:



It seems to be so BT.   Banshots name, seems to repeatedly come up in SP conversation.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Patriot_Sycamore said:


> *How close to JO were you when measuring his biceps his freshman year and senior year? Or was this done via television also.....[/U]*




LMAO....TV my buttocks. Good one.

I don't know how many x's I've heard from other ISU alumni who know me and have said.....did I see you on TV at such-and-such game......yep.

It's the perfect way to 'size' up a players physique.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> His absence is of his own decision.



This is probably true, but that wasn't the point of my post. 

Maybe he needs to get invited back again, and provided a new SP Blog Name.

It's happened before, with at least one other person on here, right?


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Oh you mean Weave who I talk to at games and on e-mail on the regular. Yeah he took that personally. Hell, I posted it thinking he would never see it... Come on, like he doesn't still read these threads. I had an e-mail to me by 8:30 am. Defend himself? Come on man, I didn't say anything I wouldn't say to him or you in person. If you really took that personal - well, then okay...



What?  LOL.....man, your XX chromosones are starting to show.

He took it personally, and then said..."thinking he would never see it"....followed up with...."like he doesn't still read these threads"...and then you had an email from him....blah, blah, blah.

That may be true, that you didn't say anything on here that you wouldn't say to him in person....but that's the point right?  It wasn't in person, it was on here.

At least in person, he could tell you to go take a big flying leap at the Shrine Circus.

And what is really funny on here is...heck, if I defend a friend, every Vigo County Butt-Buddy on here jumps in on the action.  

LOL.  Weave and I may know each other....but it's pretty obvious....that everyone else on here knows each other too.

I would bet that 80% of SP bloggers are Vigo County cuzzins of some kind.....or friends of players, people related to players, former players, or people who work at the university...and as a fellow sportsman...you know  as well as me...I ain't wide of the mark on that.

Later gator!


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Gotta Hav said:


> Geez...how many x's do I have to say 'NO"?
> 
> And speaking of eyeballing on TV....LOL....I doubt if there are many on here, who have traveled as much as I have, to watch the Trees.
> 
> Drive from Fort Wayne to Terre Haute and back to Fort Wayne mid-week, and go to work the next day....try those shoes on for size.
> 
> And where to do you drive from, some where in Vigo County?
> 
> And speaking of strength and conditioning, we basically have two 6" 10" Seniors who are averaging what....what 2.7 rebounds/game.
> 
> So tell me again how the strength and conditioning program is working  for us.






Traveling to games makes you an expert on Strength? I have been to most games in the last 6 years and by being there I cant tell at all how much they can lift. So me going to away games from Terre Haute is not as good as you from Ft Wayne? Im lost on your train of thought there....

Rebounding and strength are not always hand and hand.  Rebounding if more about effort and timing. No one can argue that both should be better rebounders....but to lay it at the feet of strength and conditioning staff is not accurate at all. Myles Walker averaged 4.6 reb his senior year, was strength an issue for him?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

:munch:


----------



## Bluethunder

Recent article with a nice photo of Bronson.  Hopefully we can stay on topic. :lol:

http://www.corydondemocrat.com/Arti....114125-Corydon-grooves-top-pack-for-PSC.html


----------



## Bluethunder

Another solid outing for Bronson, and second article is about his recent nomination to the McDonalds All American game.

http://www.corydondemocrat.com/Arti...4125-Corydon-D-stops-Wolfpack-once-again.html

http://www.corydondemocrat.com/Arti...ominated-for-McDonalds-All-American-Game.html


----------



## ISUCC

hope this isn't serious folks


ISU signee.....Per @t_penn9  Corydon's Bronson Kessinger went up for a fast break dunk and came down hard. Carried off on stretcher— Rick Semmler (@Rick_Sports10) January 24, 2015


----------



## Jason Svoboda

According to a reliable source, Bronson Kessinger an Indiana State Men's basketball commit has a clean compound fracture.— Cody Adams (@CodyAdamsTV) January 24, 2015




Per source he was taken to U of L hospital. Tough blow for the Sycamores next season. Hopefully he can come back strong from this.— Cody Adams (@CodyAdamsTV) January 24, 2015


----------



## treeman

So broke his leg?


----------



## sycamorebacker

anybody know what the recovery time is for that?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Kevin Ware broke his leg March, 2013, then played 9 games the next season (13-14).  He then "redshirted" the rest of the year for recovery and then transferred to Georgia St the next year (sounds fishy).  He is playing 30 minutes a game this year (he did not have to sit out a year).

However, it was a tibia and they had to insert a metal rod.  I figure that is a worst case scenario.


----------



## GuardShock

sycamorebacker said:


> anybody know what the recovery time is for that?



Ask Paul George.. Best medical treatment he can get and you're looking at 9-12 months.


----------



## Southgrad07

sycamorebacker said:


> anybody know what the recovery time is for that?



All depends on how clean the break was and what they have to do and put in while in surgery... I would almost guarantee  him redshirting now though. Tough break for him to have that happen during your Sr season.. Wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## sycamorebacker

I read one statement that said 3 months recovery and 3 months rehab.  That would put him ready in August.

Ware broke his tibia at the end of March and played in their exhibition game and he had to have a rod put in his leg.  So I am hopeful he will be ready for next year.


----------



## meistro

Really hate to hear this. You hate for this to happen any time, but especially his senior season and what it might do for his chances of being an Indiana all star and Mcdonalds all American and his teams tournament chances. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## True Blue

My niece is being recruited for softball and she is a senior.  She suffered a compound fracture playing powder puff in August and still is not fully walking on it.  She just got put in a boot this week and has to use her crutches except a few minutes a day.  Also, the doctor has said she is out for her senior year of softball.


----------



## TreeTop

Woah, Brian Fritz just said the Bronson broke his wrist in addition to tibia and fibula.  Although, he called it fibia which is not correct and a pet peeve of mine


----------



## Bluethunder

Whatever the extent of the injuries are, God speed and prayers for a quick recovery.

Basketball can wait, just get better.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

According to coach Kolkmeir he did sustain a broken wrist as well had surgery this morning 3 to 6 months recovery projected, per Kyle Neddenriep.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Thanks for the info, but I think 3 months sounds a bit quick, don't you think.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Seems like 6 months might be quick.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Maybe, but Kevin Ware played in UL's exhibition game and he had a rod put in his leg in April.


----------



## meistro

I hate to be a downer, but I really think this means he will have to redshirt next year. It's gonna be a long road for him and to think that he would be able to come in after this and be able to compete at this level next year is pretty optimistic. He's going to lose strength that will take time to get back as well as timing on the court. I just hope he's able to recover 100% and be ready the next year. I think the coaches were planning on him making a big contribution next year. So, if he's not available, plus losing Kitch and Gant, my guess and hope is the staff is gonna hit the recruiting trail hard for a JUCO big man.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Here are my random thoughts.  Murphy and Bell can contribute.  Bronson might be more of a PF than a center.  With our shooting, and MVS and Burnett coming in, we will have some depth at the forward spots.  Juco's usually take a year to adjust.  We have plenty of perimeter shooting, and some guys that can play PF that are a little small, but so was Renn.  I think we will stand pat and do fine.


----------



## GuardShock

There is no way Bronson is playing next year..


----------



## Bluethunder

GuardShock said:


> There is no way Bronson is playing next year..



Just too soon to one way or the other.  

Without the injury, I felt very confident he would not redshirt.  With the injury, it would probably be in his best interest to redshirt and not feel in any hurry to rush back.  You never know how fast a young person can recover.  For every guy like D Rose who takes a year to come back from an ACL tear, you have guys like Colin Hartman at IU who are back on the court faster than anyone could predict.

Only time will tell.


----------



## Bluethunder

meistro said:


> So, if he's not available, plus losing Kitch and Gant, my guess and hope is the staff is gonna hit the recruiting trail hard for a JUCO big man.



We are full for next year, so the only way a JuCo comes in is if someone leaves the team.


----------



## GuardShock

Bluethunder said:


> Just too soon to one way or the other.
> 
> Without the injury, I felt very confident he would not redshirt.  With the injury, it would probably be in his best interest to redshirt and not feel in any hurry to rush back.  You never know how fast a young person can recover.  For every guy like D Rose who takes a year to come back from an ACL tear, you have guys like Colin Hartman at IU who are back on the court faster than anyone could predict.
> 
> Only time will tell.



Sorry, I'm a DIE HARD pacers fan and have been following the Paul George saga. PG will be lucky to play 10 months after injury. By the way, he doesn't have to work, go to school, do anything other than focus on recovery. Just makes it tough. I feel bad for Bronson. Looked like he was having a solid year. I didn't see or hear what happened other than what was broke. Hope he recovers well.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kevin Ware has reached out to Bronson. 

http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...-reaches-out-to-injured-ind-hs-star/22592747/


----------



## bent20

I know SSOM won't like me saying this, but redshirt him for sure. Let him recover completely, take his time coming back and be even more dominant as a junior and senior.


----------



## blueblazer

Jason Svoboda said:


> Kevin Ware has reached out to Bronson.
> 
> http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...-reaches-out-to-injured-ind-hs-star/22592747/



Great story!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Coach Lansing, Coach Lou and @BronKessinger15   Three good Sycamore guys! pic.twitter.com/gFwcZ8SpRt— The Coach (@cubswinKent) February 4, 2015


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> I know SSOM won't like me saying this, but redshirt him for sure. Let him recover completely, take his time coming back and be even more dominant as a junior and senior.



Not true, our redshirt discussions almost NEVER include a kid coming back from a major injury. I think that really change things, so no I actually agree with you - let me make that very clear!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Enjoy all you Gregg Doyel haters... 

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...y-reaction-to-it-has-been-beautiful/22973043/


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Enjoy all you Gregg Doyel haters...
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...y-reaction-to-it-has-been-beautiful/22973043/



What a nice story.  Thanks, SSOM.


----------



## Southgrad07

I dont always agree with his opinions but no doubt in my mind hes the best sports writer the star has had in some time. Great story!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> What a nice story.  Thanks, SSOM.



No problem - Happy Friday!


----------



## meistro

Great story.


----------



## 4Q_iu

meistro said:


> Great story.



Agreed -- great story!  Anyone else notice the blurb about Kessinger being pushed by the Salem player on the dunk attempt...  is that TRUE or merely Doyel's assertion?

If true, how utterly bush on that Salem player


----------



## meistro

4Q_iu said:


> Agreed -- great story!  Anyone else notice the blurb about Kessinger being pushed by the Salem player on the dunk attempt...  is that TRUE or merely Doyel's assertion?
> 
> If true, how utterly bush on that Salem player



I did notice that and wondered what the whole story was. If true, that player can't feel good about what happened. Was it worth it to save 2 points?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

4Q_iu said:


> Agreed -- great story!  Anyone else notice the blurb about Kessinger being pushed by the Salem player on the dunk attempt...  is that TRUE or merely Doyel's assertion?
> 
> If true, how utterly bush on that Salem player



Same thing happened in the Hammond-Griffith game last week and it started a all out brawl in the crowd.
http://www.nwitimes.com/conferences...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> Agreed -- great story!  Anyone else notice the blurb about Kessinger being pushed by the Salem player on the dunk attempt...  is that TRUE or merely Doyel's assertion?
> 
> If true, how utterly bush on that Salem player



If you remember back it happened to Alex Etherington, too. The video is in post 3 of his thread and he was life lined out. This is becoming way too common and coaches need to address it with their players. 

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?6608


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Gregg Doyle had a nice feature article on Bronson in Saturday's Indy Star completedino.  It's a good read putting Lansing and the Trees in a good position.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

IHSAA cancels the rest of the season for Hammond and Griffith.
http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...e-griffith-hammond-basketball-brawl/23138757/


----------



## treeman

Wow, Bobby Cox laying down the hammer to both schools. I am actually okay with this punishment, i'm sick and tired of all the hand slap punishments at every level in our society. and quite frankly, i would love to see the kid that gave the initial push disciplined separately, lets say a one calender year ban of IHSAA sports.


----------



## Bluethunder

I hope the punishments follow the students involved so they are not allowed to transfer and play again next year.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Anyone remember the fight that broke out between parents and players at a West Vigo/Bloomington South (I think) game back in the 90's?  West Vigo coach Steve DeGroote commented after the melee in an interview, "I guess that's why they call us river rats."  Laughed my butt off...


----------



## Southgrad07

Apparently a taped interview featuring Bronson  will be  on college gameday on the 21st of February...pretty cool stuff


----------



## TreeTop

Southgrad07 said:


> Apparently a taped interview featuring Bronson  will be  on college gameday on the 21st of February...pretty cool stuff



Ummmmm.....awesome.


----------



## Bluethunder

Old news as far as the Kevin Ware relationship, but nice video/story.  Prayers with Bronson for continued health in his recovery.  Love the blue and white pillow!


http://www.wdrb.com/story/28063941/...aching-bronson-kessingers-comeback-at-corydon


----------



## treeman

Southgrad07 said:


> Apparently a taped interview featuring Bronson  will be  on college gameday on the 21st of February...pretty cool stuff



did anyone catch this?


----------



## Southgrad07

treeman said:


> did anyone catch this?



Got moved back to this weeks.


----------



## treeman

Southgrad07 said:


> Got moved back to this weeks.



great timing with WSU/UNI and all things MVC related! any MVC team fan better have their t.v. on saturday morning


----------



## Southgrad07

not sure but im thinking that's why they did that.


----------



## meistro

Southgrad07 said:


> Got moved back to this weeks.



Good to know. I watched for it last Saturday and didn't see it.


----------



## blueblazer

https://twitter.com/tcd_brian/status/570595910637490176.            Bronson without crutches


----------



## TreeTop

I watched ESPN's Gameday, but didn't see a story featuring Bronson....maybe I missed it?  Anyone else see it?


----------



## Bluethunder

The segment involving Bronson just aired on ESPN.  It was on Sportscenter.  If you have the Watch ESPN app, go to "News" and then click on "Kevin Ware's Story".  That is the one.


----------



## Bluethunder

Just finished watching, really nice story.  ESPN does a good job of putting these things together. 

Hope all is well with Bronson and his recovery.  Still really looking forward to watching him in Blue!


----------



## treeman

not seeing it on espn3, is there any link you can put up?


----------



## Bluethunder

I have the watch ESPN app downloaded on my phone so I watched it on that.  It just aired today (I believe) so it might not be available as a link for a little while.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> I have the watch ESPN app downloaded on my phone so I watched it on that.  It just aired today (I believe) so it might not be available as a link for a little while.



Here it is:

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12501455


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12501455



Show off.  :cheeky:


----------



## bluestreak

Okay, dammit, I admit it. I teared up.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bluestreak said:


> Okay, dammit, I admit it. I teared up.



You're not alone, Dude...


----------



## bent20

On a somewhat related note, I see Paul George is back to practicing with the Pacers and could return yet this season, something everyone assumed wouldn't happen.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Named IBCA Large School All-State

http://www.indystar.com/story/recru...ll-state-basketball-list-supreme-15/70502392/


----------



## blueblazer

Bronson said on Twitter that is rehab is going great and hopes to be back real soon


----------



## pbutler218

Does anyone have an update on Bronson as to whether he will be able to play this year or will he likely medically red shirt?


----------



## blueblazer

pbutler218 said:


> Does anyone have an update on Bronson as to whether he will be able to play this year or will he likely medically red shirt?



Believe he will redshirt


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

He will redshirt.


----------



## bent20

Seems like the smart move.


----------



## Bluethunder

He posted something recently about completing his first individual workout, so that is a good sign of progress.  Also means he will not be ready to play this fall/winter.

Best move is to redshirt, heal up, work on his fitness and get his feel for the game back and come out like gangbusters in 2016.  Really looking forward to watching him play the next few years.


----------



## swsycamore

*Bronson*

Is there any word on Kessinger after leaving the game the other night?


----------



## Bluethunder

Last I saw it was knee on knee on the inside of his knee. Sore and some swelling but not significant. Day to day. I would expect him to play.


----------

